# WTB: Arcteryx Tango Large/Tall in Crocodile



## gamma (Dec 29, 2009)

Hi all,

Can't locate a Arcteryx Tango (Large) in Crocodile...  Please let me know if you have one you are willing to sell.  I'm deploying in January.

Thanks,

gamma


----------



## Polar Bear (Dec 30, 2009)

http://www.rangermade.us/store/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=168

http://www.quanticoarms.com/asp/itemDetail.asp?dispItemNum=1172&type=M&CMN=Arcteryx&CMNum=91&CMSNum=270&CMSN=Packs%20&%20Duffels


----------



## gamma (Dec 30, 2009)

Thanks Polar Bear...  I spoke with reps from both companies, as well as several others, on Monday before I posted.  They are out and Arcteryx doesn't have anymore.  I've even tried Europe and Canada, but they don't have them either.  (They might show in stock on the websites, but a lot of them don't carry inventory in Arcteryx and place the order with their distributor or Arcteryx directly when you order from them...)  Again, this is for a Tango in Large in Crocodile.  (The Regular only goes up to 21" torso length, and mine is 23", so I would have trouble making that work....)

gamma


----------



## Centermass (Jan 2, 2010)

Found you a large in crocodile

http://www.quanticotactical.com/asp...eryx&CMNum=91&CMSNum=270&CMSN=Packs & Duffels

Part #ARC 4207 30853
Description 4207 Tango Pack, Crocodile, Large 
Price: $431.25


----------

